# Super Awesome Boat Pictures!!



## KurtPH (Sep 17, 2020)

I enjoy this leaving Wisconsin photo. Just purchased. Sails not up yet. The entire future full of potential.


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

Our mainsl' is enormous


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> Our mainsl' is enormous



Whats the sail for? Stabilisation at sea? Or anchor riding?


----------



## GlanRock (Feb 26, 2013)

Heading north, up the Delaware Bay after leaving Cap May in Sept 2021, bound for the C&D Canal and back to the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## RichF28 (Jun 17, 2015)

Day before yesterday, southbound Cooper River, with the tide, 20kts wind, 8.8 knots speed over ground... Threading the needle between a sea wall and a big tanker....


----------



## tempest (Feb 12, 2007)

This Photo became Miss January in the 2005 Spinsheet Calandar Much has changed since then


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Whats the sail for? Stabilisation at sea? Or anchor riding?


It's the "cool" factor 

It gives us a small amount of roll resistance in beam wind but we avoid that anyway.
It definitley stops us wandering at anchor which was an issue.
Curiously it seems to add about 1/2knot if we head straight into the wind ... but we just made it cause' it looks cool.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

boatpoker said:


> It's the "cool" factor
> 
> It gives us a small amount of roll resistance in beam wind but we avoid that anyway.
> It definitley stops us wandering at anchor which was an issue.
> Curiously it seems to add about 1/2knot if we head straight into the wind ... but we just made it cause' it looks cool.


I thought it was just so you could claim sailboat status in the Colregs order of priority .


----------



## boatpoker (Jul 21, 2008)

MikeOReilly said:


> I thought it was just so you could claim sailboat status in the Colregs order of priority .


mmmh, never thought of that I'll have to try it next time the sailing school is blocking the entire harbour entrance saying they have "right of way"


----------



## BarryL (Aug 21, 2003)

Some from me, from over the years.









Race start (I was committee boat)












Racing on Deep Blue C with my family.











Racing in the Around Long Island Regatta. That's me, hiking, with my legs over the side.









Sailboat racing is so glamorous!











I have lots more, but that's enough for now.

Barry


----------



## marcjsmith (Jan 26, 2021)




----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

These are still the only pics we have of Azura under sail. We were participating in our club's outstation race. It was a beautiful day with gusts over 25kts apparent.
















Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SanderO (Jul 12, 2007)

A pic of a pic. We were sailing from Newport to Greenport after I dink went missing... stolen? Pic was taken by "PhotoBoat" from a plane circling It was was about midway to Point Judith... looks like a SE breeze. A few days later I got some proofs in the mail. Boat was on AP and I am wearing a red cap waving to the plane. This was back in 2008 before drones. The upper left is not UFOs... it's a lamp shadow or something.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

It can be very difficult to get a pic of our own boats' sailing. 
We raced a few years ago in Antigua Sailing Week. Or should I say "raced" in the cruising division under white sails only. 
Coming up to a mark some idiot in a dinghy was right on top of the mark. Of course, I gave no quarter! I'm racing! 
Surely the most dangerous job in a race is being photographer!


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Previous boat


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

This is our last boat, Schock Therapy, '79 Santana 30. These photos were taken back before drones when we had a photographer in a helicopter covering a regatta around 2003 I believe.
















Sent from my SM-G981W using Tapatalk


----------



## SHNOOL (Jun 7, 2007)

I love this picture of my old boat (Wavelength 24 - "Mini Moo"). I was out sailing on a weekday, winds were up, buddy calls me and asks where I am on he says, look up at the Walking trail (Lake Wallenpaupack), give us a drive by I'll take some pictures. The elevation almost implies a drone, but nope the walk along the lake is high off the water there, and the water drops off deep right along the the whole dike, making it a unique angle to get good pictures. Wind is usually pretty good there, but this is an unusual direction, from the South.


----------



## Maximus Panin (May 9, 2020)

*Regatta "Ingosstrakh" 2021*​


----------



## sdynes (May 8, 2013)

This from a few years ago - this was MIT's C&C 43 custom X-Dimension on a fabulous day sailing along the Boston waterfront. MIT has a blueweater sailing program in addition to their smaller boats on the Charles; our current boat is a 1902 Herreshoff Buzzards Bay 30.


----------



## Scottrgrewe (Aug 28, 2018)

Almost everyone is going upwind in their pics! Admittedly it's when sailing boats really look their best, on the lean. We've just done 1000 miles downwind from eastern Caribbean to Columbia.
Here is our girl going DDW with double headsails.


----------



## daknecht (Dec 29, 2012)

This photo was in the New London Day Staff Favorite Photos for 2021 collection. A reporter came out that day to take photos for the paper. One of the few times we (light blue hull) lead the pack to the first mark. The ferries make for some interesting tactical situations. We have an annual award for stopping a ferry during a race (not one anyone wants to win).


----------



## SV-Ithaka (Aug 7, 2020)

KurtPH said:


> I enjoy this leaving Wisconsin photo. Just purchased. Sails not up yet. The entire future full of potential.
> View attachment 142117











Enjoying some January sailing on Santa Monica Bay


----------



## paulk (Jun 2, 2000)

We have a hard time getting shots of us underway. One of our old boat taken by the Race Committee. We seem to 
be doing well. Smoke from fires on the west coast is showing up on Long Island Sound. 
i:








And another shot, taken by a competitor, of our new-to-us boat this past year:








We beat a J/109 and J/120 with our Sabre 402, boat for boat. Doesn't happen every day.


----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)




----------



## cousineddy (Nov 27, 2011)




----------

